# Do you remember Millie from Trent Valley EC?



## legaldancer (12 September 2011)

I am trying to trace the history of my son's pony Millie. She's a bay 13.3/14hh mare with 2 white socks in front & one behind, a star & a snip. She looks part Welsh D.

Millie is a chronic laminitic and her hooves show this, however she's not a good doer & has trouble keeping weight on. She's a keen jumper & a complete sweetheart.We bought her in 2009 & have traced her back to a small riding school near Lincoln who say they bought her from Trent Valley. This would be pre 2005. I have contacted the lady there who cannot remember her as she regularly sells horses on.

Millie's passport puts her at 17, but the dentist says she is 20+ & we would love to know her true age & history, though we are treating her as an old lady anyway!

She has a permanent home here now with my other old chap, although Millie is still Pony Clubbing with my little boy.

Do you know her?


----------



## BlizzardBudd (12 September 2011)

sorry no help  but she looks lovely  she doesnt look in her 20's!!  hope you find something out


----------



## legaldancer (12 September 2011)

Thank you . 

Dentist says she has some loose teeth & also she has some grey hair under her mane & around her star.


----------

